

Poll: relationship between work and depression in founders - founderpolls

Hi there,<p>I've noticed in myself as well as in other founders that I talk to that depression is somewhat prevalent in the hacker/founder community. I'm interested in seeing the relationship between work and depression in founders collectively. Personally, I'm less depressed when I work more, both because I a) get work done, which makes me happy and b) have less time to think about things that make me depressed.<p>So, what is the relationship between work and depression for you?<p><pre><code>    - directly correlated - the more I work, the more depressed I am
    - inversely correlated - the more I work, the less depressed I am
    - no relation
</code></pre>
Here's the poll: http://poll.pollcode.com/3Yb
======
founderpolls
Clickable: <http://poll.pollcode.com/3Yb>

